# Treading/Paddling



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea's why cats do this or what it may mean when they do it, i've always though it was something they did when they are content,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep think that's right Chris I always thought the same tbh. Something to do with when they feed from their mums I think??

If I'm wrong then I'm sure someone will put me right!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I always thought it was a comfort/affection thing as our lot purr a happy and content purr as they do itSometimes it's almost like a dance as they tread/paddle the air with excitement


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, we call it carpet laying
As Charmain said I'm pretty sure it comes from when they are kittens feeding at the milk bar, lol. They paddle around the teats and purr when they are a bit bigger. So gues it's a contentment thing*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

yes this is what i thought, thanks for the replies


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*welcome*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

diolch yn fawr, iawn...........thank you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*croesawu. Dunno if thats right, lol*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

impressive wendy lol was a very good effort........CROESO


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, not very good am I lol. *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless ya your welcome Chris


----------

